# All in one PE guide book



## chess5329 (Oct 2, 2010)

I bought this book a few weeks ago and I would like to have some comments from engineers if they used this book as the only reference for the morning section under exam conditions.

I know that the CERM is the bible for the morning section, but kind of heavy and hard to manipulate when exam conditions. I've been reviewing the chapters of this book and I find them really practical and easy to manipulate.

Any comments would be much appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## RJs (Oct 2, 2010)

I would rather take as many references I can. ( I know I will be using only few books, but just to prepare as a back up is not bad.)


----------



## maximus808 (Oct 3, 2010)

Coming from a previous test taker who didn't pass and is going for another shot this October, I am 110% happy with buying this book to prepare again for this exam. I took the trans depth hoping the CERM and the recommended resources were enough but the CERM is extremely weak in the Trans Depth. This book is so much easier to go through as far as examples and its straight to the point. The CERM is like a dictionary but is good for those conceptual questions. My first resource to go to for a problem is the All in One Guide, then the CERM. Trust me, if you come a across a problem that you can't find in the CERM, you'll wish you had more resources


----------



## chess5329 (Oct 3, 2010)

maximus808 said:


> Coming from a previous test taker who didn't pass and is going for another shot this October, I am 110% happy with buying this book to prepare again for this exam. I took the trans depth hoping the CERM and the recommended resources were enough but the CERM is extremely weak in the Trans Depth. This book is so much easier to go through as far as examples and its straight to the point. The CERM is like a dictionary but is good for those conceptual questions. My first resource to go to for a problem is the All in One Guide, then the CERM. Trust me, if you come a across a problem that you can't find in the CERM, you'll wish you had more resources



Thanks Max!

that's good to know, so you think is good for the depth in transpo......how about the others morning modules?


----------



## boo (Oct 3, 2010)

chess5329 said:


> maximus808 said:
> 
> 
> > Coming from a previous test taker who didn't pass and is going for another shot this October, I am 110% happy with buying this book to prepare again for this exam. I took the trans depth hoping the CERM and the recommended resources were enough but the CERM is extremely weak in the Trans Depth. This book is so much easier to go through as far as examples and its straight to the point. The CERM is like a dictionary but is good for those conceptual questions. My first resource to go to for a problem is the All in One Guide, then the CERM. Trust me, if you come a across a problem that you can't find in the CERM, you'll wish you had more resources
> ...


after exam i will tell you but looks is easy to understand.


----------



## maximus808 (Oct 4, 2010)

If you are taking the trans depth, I recommend getting at least three books along with the references,

1. CERM

2. All in One PE Guide

3. A trans book (Traffic and Highway Engineering by Harber and Goel) or one that covers all trans areas cause the CERM or All in One do not cover everything but a majority.

While I took the 2010 April Exam, I realized how weak the CERM was especially when it came to Intersection Design.


----------



## sac_engineer (Oct 4, 2010)

maximus808 said:


> If you are taking the trans depth, I recommend getting at least three books along with the references,1. CERM
> 
> 2. All in One PE Guide
> 
> ...


I used the All-in-One book for about 75% of the questions in both the morning and afternoon exams. It's a great resource, especially if you use it as your main study guide. If you can't find what you need in the All-in-One, then use the CERM, but not the other way around.

Since there is about 3 weeks left until the exam, I think now's the time to review and organize rather than figure out which books to bring.

Good luck!


----------



## chess5329 (Oct 4, 2010)

sac_engineer said:


> maximus808 said:
> 
> 
> > If you are taking the trans depth, I recommend getting at least three books along with the references,1. CERM
> ...


Thanks Sac,

Did you pass!.....was your depth in Transpo?


----------



## sac_engineer (Oct 5, 2010)

chess5329 said:


> sac_engineer said:
> 
> 
> > maximus808 said:
> ...


Yes and yes on the first try. Admittedly, I over-studied to the point of having a headache. It paid off, but it wasn't a fun process.


----------



## maximus808 (Oct 5, 2010)

Sac, I know, it's amazing I went into the exam with just the CERM the first time. The book is small and so

concise. I use it as my first resource for most of the problems I do. However, I do like the CERMs water sections. But thank goodness for this author. I hope his sample exams are as good as his all in one guide


----------



## CtrlAltDelete (Oct 5, 2010)

The CERM has an abrdige version, equations only manual, which i have found easier to track down equations.


----------



## maximus808 (Oct 5, 2010)

is that the quick reference guide? I have it and yes it is useful. I tend to use it for the Geometric portion of traffic.


----------



## chess5329 (Oct 5, 2010)

maximus808 said:


> is that the quick reference guide? I have it and yes it is useful. I tend to use it for the Geometric portion of traffic.


Maximus, I don't have that quick reference guide, I hope you can send it to me. this is my e-mail [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## maximus808 (Oct 5, 2010)

sorry i don't have a pdf version of it but it's the quick reference for civil pe exam by michael lindeburg.


----------



## RJs (Oct 10, 2010)

I bought this book based upon the comments posted on the Board. I got this book a month ago and using for study. It is pretty much concise and covers most of the stuff in the NCESS Specification. I hope that this book will be useful for the exam but will know more after I test this book during the exam.


----------



## PE_2009 (Oct 10, 2010)

chess5329 said:


> I bought this book a few weeks ago and I would like to have some comments from engineers if they used this book as the only reference for the morning section under exam conditions.
> I know that the CERM is the bible for the morning section, but kind of heavy and hard to manipulate when exam conditions. I've been reviewing the chapters of this book and I find them really practical and easy to manipulate.
> 
> Any comments would be much appreciated!
> ...


All you need for morning portion is CERM. I had taken CERM , 6 minute solutions &amp; All in one references in exam. I don't think that I had to look any other references besides CERM for morning portion.

All in one reference alone will not help you at all. I personally thought that it was not wise investment for me to buy All in one book.


----------



## Badger (Oct 10, 2010)

I had a gift certificate to Amazon, so I bought the All in one PE gude book, before I found out I passed PE, so I never had to use it.

Looking through it I think it was a pretty good deal for $67, actually free for me. It is a pretty good reference book.

It has some things that probably will help in the morning, that are not in the CERM, like for instance equations for basic wood structures. It may answer some odd concept questions in the morning.

I think it is a little condensed if you are rusty on some subjects, but I would use it if I had to take the test again.

My first attempt I tried to save money and didn't buy the needed references, or bought them to late to adequately use them. So if $60-80 will help you pass, you save $255 to retake the test.

Just my 2 cents.


----------

